# Vehicle battery drain whilst on hook-up?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Ok folks - had a root through past posts: cannot find an answer....

Noticed last night that, whilst the hab battery was showing a healthy 13.4V on the hook-up, the cab battery was down to 11.8V.

Tried to read the wiring diagram (plate of spaghetti?) in the handbook..........no hope of me understanding THAT!!

Anyone got any ideas?

Started the engine this morning and left it running for half an hour whilst chatting to campsite owner and when checked it showed 12.8V (after turning off the engine).

Completely baffled here as I thought that the cab battery was charged alongside the hab battery whilst on hook-up.

Off to France next week and as we will be touring I am not too worried but I would like to sort it when we get back......

Look forward to the revelations of the Oracle............................
regards
Carl


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

It depends on the Van.
On my current swift, there is a changeover option on the control panel, so I can source the habitation electrical power from either the habitation battery, or the engine battery. By the same token, selection of source of 12v also determines what battery is charged when on hookup...
So I just switch to engine battery for a day once a week or fortnight, for a day, to boost the engine battery...
Or you buy/make a batterymaster... This sits between your habitation battery and engine battery, and once the habitation battery is fully charged when on hookup, it automatically tops up the engine battery, when it sees the engine battery below a certain threshold...
result is no messing, both batteries always sufficiently charged whenever on hookup...
I have one for sale, 1 year old, *** packet size box with status LED. 3 wires. 1 to earth, one to habitation battery live, one to engine battery live.
Doesn't allow any electrictrickery to go the wrong way anywhere!
Tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Tony - however I understand that on our Autotrail, the two batteries should be charged simultaniously. We dont have the option of selcting batteries like we had with our old Swift Royale......

I stand to be corrected on this by someone more knowledgable than me..........

BTW - if I inserted this 'batterymaster' in our system, would it be compatible?

cheers
Carl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Clive Motts method is to run a wire from the +ve on the engine to the +ve on a leisure battery with a 10 amp fuse plus a spare fuses holder, then they are linked, only downside is you blow the fuse if you forget and start the engine, hence the spare fuse holder to park it in, I'm doing mine now, hardest part is running the wire through the bulkhead, top left on mine as you look under the bonnet is a huge grommet, I plant put a switch nearby to save messing with a fuse and so I can put said fuse out of site but within blind reach.

Kev.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Carl,
If what you say is correct, then you might have another problem.
My last van didn't have the option I use now with a selector on the control panel, so I used the batterymaster on it instead.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

The problem is - i dont know what the problem is!!!!!

I checked all through the cab last night for something that might be draining the battery: cab light, radio, reversing camera, phone charger in the socket...........nothing!! Radio and lights were off, nothing in the socket, reversing camera monitor turned off on the 'TV control panel' in the cupboard.

The only drain would be the alarm - which is only on during the day when I am not in the van.

The cab battery is under the bonnet. The hab battery is under a panel under the nearside setee. Problematic to run additional wiring between the two without pulling half the trim away to hide the wiring.

Is there any way of testing relays to see if they are working? Or is there a fuse that would be obvious if it had blown? The only fuse I can find is the 20A one in the Sarget panel and that seems fine......

Confusing!!!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl,

I have a Auto-Trail, and I can select the vehicle battery to power the habitation, and have the leisure batt on charge, the unit does not charge both at the same time.

Have a look at your control panel, and select Leisure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know if this will be of any help but two weeks ago,we had a similar problem.During the day we could stop and start with no problems but overnight the battery would drain,but not by much-only needed 5 minutes charging to turn the engine over.Our problem was one of the cells in engine battery was completely dead.Changed the battery,no problem since.I was also advised by garage plus it states so in the handbook that once you start your MH,do not leave to tick over,take it out to drive,preferably without lights etc.on if possible and for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Steve,
Just looked through the manual again and - YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!

However, I didnt notice (cant be sure) that the LED next to the button on the panel had illuminated - ie I am sure that I havent selected the vehicle battery by mistake.......

If the hab battery has been selected....then that is the one that is charged as well as being used?
And conversely, if I select the vehicle battery, this is the one that will be used: and charged at the same time?

Is my thinking right on this or should I keep taking the tablets???

My thinking - if i am using the hab battery constantly (the van hasnt turned a wheel in 2 weeks) then the vehicle battery is being drained by the alarm..........and is not being re-charged because I have not selected it on the panel.......

Many many thaks for the replies so far - nursey tells me that it will all become clear soon :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

rraf said:


> I don't know if this will be of any help but two weeks ago,we had a similar problem.During the day we could stop and start with no problems but overnight the battery would drain,but not by much-only needed 5 minutes charging to turn the engine over.Our problem was one of the cells in engine battery was completely dead.Changed the battery,no problem since.I was also advised by garage plus it states so in the handbook that once you start your MH,do not leave to tick over,take it out to drive,preferably without lights etc.on if possible and for at least 20 minutes.


I hear what you say about taking the van for a drive - however, all the washing up from breakfast was on the drainer, the van was levelled, the silver screen was on, all the locks clamps etc were fitted, the steadies were down...............and I was late for work!!!!!!!! Will take it for a drive this evening to put some life back into it............
cheers
carl


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl,

I have just looked at my Auto-Trail, and it looks as if the charger only charges the battery you are using at that time (Not sure on this and I hate reading manuals).

But as you say if you have chosen the hab battery then the vehicle battery must either be 1, getting drained by your alarm, or 2, is faulty, it could have a faulty cell.

Have a check of the fluid levels make sure they are topped up. if all is ok and it still drains take the batt to either halfords or kwikfit for them to test.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> The cab battery is under the bonnet. The hab battery is under a panel under the nearside setee. Problematic to run additional wiring between the two without pulling half the trim away to hide the wiring.


You go down through the floor, from the +ve of the leisure battery along the underside and then back up into the engine bay, through the bulkhead to a switch and fuse, and back out through the bulkhead to the engine battery +ve terminal, it sounds like a lot of work but took me about half an hour all done neat and tidy, hardest part is fastening the wire up underneath for you, I just ran it under my door step.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I test relays with a test bulb, not easy to explain, but if you happen to have a 12v bulb holder you can remove, then simply connect it across the relay terminals which go to the thing the relay is there for, it's only a glorified switch to take higher current then normal switches can handle, if it lights up, the relay is OK.

As for the drain, on our radio, if you don't take the front off, it acts a bit like a remote control, it's sits there waiting to be turned on, I know someone like that. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> .........
> As for the drain, on our radio, if you don't take the front off, it acts a bit like a remote control, it's sits there waiting to be turned on, I know someone like that.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


KEV 8O 8O

I have to admit..........THAT made me laugh out loud :lol: :lol: :lol: 
So much so, that my colleagues here in the office think that I have lost the plot :lol: :lol:

Thanks for that - you have made my day..................


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Well, I had a good look at the system yesterday evening and, Lo and behold, I now understand it!!!

If the panel is set to Hab battery, then that is the battery being charged. When set to Vehicle battery - then that is being charged.
But not both together!!!!

SOOOOO...... my fridge, water heater, over-cab lights and hot plate all run off 240V. No drain on either battery.

12V lights and water pump run off whichever battery is selected at the time.

A little confusing, but I will get used to it...........

Many, many thanks for all your help/guidance/suggestions/remarks folks - it is much appreciated...........honestly!!!

very best regards
Carl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With apologies to Carl, Kev, just checking that with your switch you will STILL still have a fuse permanently in line whenever the batteries are connected .....

Dave


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Ooeerrr ........... Don't want to sound dopey but I probably will anyway!

Are all your vans of the 'newer variety' ie: 2005 + ????

Reason I ask is I have an Autotrail Aparaho on a 51 plate. On my control panel I have no swap over for changing batteries for charging so do I just run off my leisure battery and the 'Van' battery is dormant just like a normal car ............. or am I missing something?

Obviously I do have the charger at the rear of the M/H which charges the leisure battery but can't see any other charger etc?

Could be a 'blonde-moment' for me but thought I'd ask anyway!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yes - ours is jan 2005.........

here is a copy of the panel we have:

The button has a battery symbol - the only way of telling which battery is 'on' is that the blue led lights up when on vehicle battery....

hope this helps..

BTW - if you go to Autotrail's website, I think you can find a link to be able to download older handbooks / manuals...

otherwise - sorry, I dont know your specs for your van...
cheers
carl


----------



## boppy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all,Its always worth plugging a cheap solar charger from Maplins into your cigar lighter to keep batteries topped up if MH is sitting for long time 

regs Boppy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

What about fitting a 'BatteryMaster' from Vanbitz or other suppliers. I have one fitted and it transfers from the habitation battery to the cab battery if the cab battery falls below a pre determined setting. Won,t allow energy the flow the opposite way though. Seems to keep my cab battery topped up nicely. Cost about £60 It think
Dave


----------

